# Please Help with natural remedies, my lo has a low grade fever and ear infection from teething



## earthwriter (Aug 5, 2011)

Please Help with natural remedies, my lo has a low grade fever and ear infection from teething and he's screaming and crying, poor little thing :'-( *sigh* and we're using every holistic natural remedy we have, but we're sleep deprived and run ragged, so, we need some gentle caring level headed support...we don't believe in running off to the hospital unless it's life threatening and we know he'll be ok, but he's suffering...we put cool wash cloths on his forehead, put garlic mullein drops in his ear, I alternate between chamomile oil and Hyland's teething gel on the nipple of his bottle, I put a little chamomile tea in his bottle and he napped, hubby is playing his didge didgeridoo and our lo enjoys it but he's in so much pain and he's miserable, he's very irritable...I tried to give him a frozen waffle and he ate it instead of chewing it and then I tried to put a frozen wash cloth in his mouth and he fought me...we checked his temperature and it's 101.1 in 1 ear and 102.2 in the other...I'm going to google emergen-c for young children...if I dilute it, is it safe to give him? I was pleasantly surprised to see him eat and I was overjoyed, but he's still miserable...I"m foggy at the moment, so I may be forgetting what other natural remedies we gave our son...but I think that is the gist of it...does anyone here have experience with treating their young children and babies' ailments with their babies' own urine? We've considered it in general and I've googled it several times...any other helpful suggestions and please tell me this too shall pass? I'm taking deep breaths and I'm trying to keep my wits about me, but this has been a very stressful difficult weekend.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I've heard of treating ear infections with breast milk, but not with urine.

Sorry he is in pain, hang in there!


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Teething can cause sore ears but it won't cause an actual infection. Although, obviously, teething and an ear infection can occur concurrently.

There is no need to take him to hospital, based on what you wrote in your OP but, ear infections can be excruciatingly painful so I would suggest giving him some pain relief and taking him to see your GP. I am not a fan of antibiotics for every little thing either but antibiotics ear drops will have a very limited systemic effect while providing much relief for your LO. As will a few doses of an OTC pain killer. I prefer ibuprofen personally.

Urine is sterile but not particularly antibacterial so there is nothing to be gained by using it.

I realise that you have asked for natural remedies but, IME, there are none which will be particularly effective in this case.


----------



## wrenmoon (Feb 6, 2008)

Half an onion cooked in butter a skillet laid over the ear when tolerably cooled but still warm. My dd would fall immediately asleep. Also rock salt heated in a skillet or microwave tied in a sock to put behind the ear, again warm but not burning hot. The warmth is soothing and the salt will help dry off excess fluid that is causing the pain.
I have used st johnswort and small amounts of goldenseal tinctures in the ear along with mullein oil.

Poor little one. I hope you both can rest well soon.


----------

